# Ferrari 250GTO lemans 1963 (tjet resin kit)



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

after the corvette in 1/64 scale (magnatraction), I try a more difficult one on a smaller scale, a Giperjet 250 GTO. I use a CandR decals sheet (really good quality), and RRR wheels (great looking...but not really "race ready"...)















first, The kit is really well casted and shaped. I use a JL chassis to fit in, quite difficult for the wheelbase (JL magnas and tjets are not 100% accurate for the measurements). But I acheived to make it.

I had to trim the chassis gear plate with dremel, to fit the body in the proper place. 















I started unpolishing the body, remove flashes and sand whatever I needed to sand 
























Now I 'm working on the mouting posts. Tommorow I'll start the paint.


to be continued...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright!!! This one is going to be cool!!! Watching this one for sure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaah a Ferrari 250 build up party!:hat:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

this project is harder than the corvette GS. 

Preparing the resin body, especially, even if giperjet casting is good (when I see sometimes other casters tjet kits with LOTS of flash on it, I just can't imagine the amount of work to achieve it...).

But I hope to accomplish a decent work again. I 've got the paint, the decals, the wheels...so let's get it on :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

This IS going to be good! Ferrari red 250 GTO LeMans! Gotta love it! As they say around here....GIT R DUN!!!:wave:

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm thinking about a JL tjet stock race class, based on RRR wheels and early 60's gt european bodies


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

HI, 


After a complete disaster (awfull paint, then broke the car trying to polish the defaults), the ferrari was just good fo wreck : 












So I started again with another body, kindly given by Giperjet.

This time, I was more focused on the job, trying to not repeat my errors.


Here's the result for now : 































I'll change the RRR tires for tuff one silicone repros soon. Have to mount body posts too.

to be continued...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's getting there D! Suprized to see the fate of the first body!! OUCH!!! Glad to see Greg came to the rescue! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Win a few...

...kill a few.

Nice come back D!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you all!

today, I made some pin stripping (my favorite job in kit building) to show the limits of car doors, etc...

I'll make photos tomorrow (it's 10pm in france)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

lookin' good!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry you put a little Snap, Crackle, Pop into your slot car  but, glad to see Greg tossed you a cookie and you are Red once again...nice comeback!

Bob...it is 5:40 in the USA right now...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

One of my all-time favorite cars! Look'in good! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you !

I continued the pinstripping and little painted details.

I've to do the front of the car (grid, etc...) and finish the light bulbs too. After that, I'll pose the decals.









































to be continued...


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

A wonderful job on the build so far Dimitri! Definitely sorry your first body fell apart like that, but it looks like you are back on track for completing another GREAT build!

Can't wait to see the next pics!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

demether said:


> HI,
> 
> After a complete disaster (awfull paint, then broke the car trying to polish the defaults), the ferrari was just good fo wreck :












This sure would make a good "wrecked" version of the car.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I didn't think about that, adding the wrecked car on the track scenery...I hope I kept the parts ! it will be really funny to add.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Next episode : 

I add some details on front of the car, and made a little "fake light bulbs" effect : 




















Not too hard to do : a dark silver base, pinstripping with black ink to delimitate the stuff, and add a circle of silver to represent the real thing. After that, I covered it with some gloss acrilyc medium.

The method can be adapted to other type of lights, of course.


edit : some real size (more or less) pictures to see the effect in natural light :


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool effect!!! At first glance I thought they were set in!!! Nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you...I'm pretty proud of my effect too ^^

I was inspired by the first racemaster gt40 releases, an effect quite similar is used. I added a second coat of gloss medium, the effect is good enough, especially on reasonable real (not on macro photo) distance (driving distance, or display distance).


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

You are truly the master artist of painting effects! Wow Dimitri - it does look like headlights behind smoked lens! I think you did an awesome job with that! That's what I like about your builds....details so simple that they are almost easy to over look the genius behind them!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot ! even if I'm not a trully genius I beleive  

But my modelling experience in landscaping helps me for sure, to find tricks to achieve what I want to do, and to have a good hand to work too. 

but I 'm sure that observing (nature, light, colors, etc...) is the key in modelling! 


SO...Here 's the next episode : 

It 's timle for decals. I use C and R racing products decals. For me, it 's one of the best decals we can find in our scale. 

Bright plain whites, no colored dots but plain colors, good price for the quality, etc... real good stuff in my opinion. The only issue is that the range of models is not as complete as other brands for now. 









































Next steps I have to do : make pin stripping on decals (on amovible parts of the car bodies), and choose the finishing method. Varnish, not varnish, gloss, semi gloss, etc... The fact is that I like the car the way it looks now, but I want the car enough solid to race. 


Other thing I have to do : pose the windows. It will be quite difficult I think, if I want to make the look the more realistic as possible. 


thanks


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice Spaghetti Getter Demether... A real Italian Beauty :thumbsup::thumbsup:....nd

Clear or somewhat clear windows??


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you, 


for the window, I think I let them clear (lexan). I prefer to paint my 1/64 afx-like cars (well, for now I've just did one, the vette GS you can see somewhere ^^ ) with dark metalized windows like Mister Jason "Monzaco" Boyle (one of the h0 scale modelling masters, like Greg "KSR" Katz was too) did on his cars (better visual scale effect, under lights), but on tjets, I'm not sure...it's my first resin kit in that scale. I'll see on the moment, I guess.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

NICE!!!! Love the way the lights look.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful work D. There should be no question about it!

Go gloss!!!!

Finishes get nicked marred and dull over time. They will never get shinier!

Protect yourself and your work at all times.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ferrari 250GTO lemans 1963 (tjet resin kit )*

*D ,
i made a few casts from this same diecast a couple of years back and NONE of the post cast detailing i or anyone else did was this nice ! Excellent work ! I really love the head lights and small detail work. On the glass i was wondering if you ever did a lexan but sprayed a diluted silver on the back ( inside ) for effect ? I allways meant to try that look but as yet to do so. Nice thing about doing lexan .. you can keep experimenting with it till you glue it in. Keep it up as this is great stuff ! 

Bear :thumbsup:*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a race winner already!
Didn't one of these go for like $5mil on speed channel one time?

Rich


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice car Mr.D, looks race ready to me!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I prefer the gloss myself. That's some good looking detail work on those lights...RM


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you all!

I have some work to do before race it...including the varnish choice. 

and I'm waiting for good tires too. I'll post the result soon


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Beautiful work D! :thumbsup: I'd put that one in the showcase! I would be afraid to race that one.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks for posting all the build up pics...*

The French Connection to an Italian Red Racer that just blows my socks off!! *Woooooooooooosh-there go my socks now*

Bob...What a Sweet build up!!!!!!!!!!!!...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you all !




> Beautiful work D! I'd put that one in the showcase! I would be afraid to race that one.


It's why I don't paint resin kits for magnet cars, but only for magnas and tjets : the crashes are less dangerous 

but cars are made to be raced !


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow! WOW! I have to agree, the car is practically perfect as is, minus the windows of course. But I'd side with Mr. Hall and go with a gloss finish - time and racing will wear it down naturally. No sense in adding to it up front.

Can't wait to see the next step! Thanks for sharing!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I continued the work this week end.

A coat of gloss varnish, and I mounted the windows.
























The windows were a quite tuff job, to fit them perfectly, I had to cut it just on right dimensions, and mount it from the outside of the body.


Now, I have to make the silver pin stripping on the windows mounting (it will help to hide defaults, too), paint the windows cleaners (I don't know the name in english) then cover the windows with a coat of future to hide scratches and make the lexan looks more like real glasses. 

I think I'll paint the windows from the inside with very dark silver, like I did on the corvette GS. I don't like to see the chassis under the car, it gives a too important scale indication, and brakes the "magic" in my opinion.

To be continued...


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Looking good Dimitri! Glass came out VERY good! The window cleaners are called "wipers" or "windshield wipers", but I knew what you meant. 

Awesome work as always!

Merci!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you 

I hope to be able to show you progress tonight. Now, it's time to work.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking car.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks 


I made the silver details and wipers, and painted the window in dark silver too.

Now I have to fix little details, and coat the windows with future floor.






























Next photos tomorrow, because the night is already falling, here


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I always enjoy your play by play builds D. She looks beautiful!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Showiing you my work steps by steps is a good method to motivate me 


thanks


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Showing the steps is motivating me also!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I love it! Very nice Dimitri! VERY nice sir! Your ability to PAINT that level of detail is fantastic!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ferrari 250GTO lemans 1963 (tjet*

*Excellent works D as allways ! Makes me think it's time to pull out that old 250 GTO mold out of the box and pop a few of these beauties again. Hummm i wonder what other oddities i had mixed in that box ? Keep up the goodies i love it D ! :thumbsup:

Bear / Dennis *


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work D-Man, nice work!!! That added detail work brings it to life. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work Mr. D, the paint detail is excellent and thank you for the instructional episodes on my favorite Ferrari!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you all ! 

ferrari 250gto is one of my favorite cars too. I like classic gt Le Mans cars a lot.

Here the last steps for the painting job. I consider the body finished. Now, I 'm waiting for the final tires, to finish the car and finally run it. I'll make pictures and videos, of course !

Waiting for that, some new pictures, with the body just posed on the chassis. I made some adjustements on windows. 




































































I love tjets ! and I love h0 scale. So many possibilities, with fair price and great little shops, resin casters, etc...and the fact the cars are so small, make the modelling work even more interesting. 

I'm a 1/32 scale racer too, but for me, nothing is better than h0 !


for people who don't know h0 scale, here 's the ferrari tjet side with a 1/32 revell cobra :


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Unbelievable!!! The level of detail is phenomenal!!!! Nice body greg, and a masterpiece D!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Man! It came out looking great Dimitri! Always a Masterpiece! They are always just so nice - I don't know if I'd race it or display it only. But with being the source of painting and creating these cars, I'm sure if any paint gets chipped off, you can fix it easily.

GREAT work as always and thank you so much for sharing!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot :thumbsup:




> I don't know if I'd race it or display it only


if I don't race it...why i' d put it on a motorized chassis ? :dude: But...I 'll not give it to try to non experienced drivers, for sure


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

True. There are no cars in my collection that have never seen the track - all of them have been run. Since there is no HO racing in the Houston, Texas area, none of them have ever been raced. Just hot laps around the track.

I'd race it...but carefully. 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> I'd race it...but carefully.


Exactly ! I'll try to make my track the most secure I can, I think (real rubber tires walls, etc...) to avoid to destroy my precious resin cars


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

today I glued the mouting posts, and modified a brass pan to fit the car nicely : 




















I tuned the chassis too (polishing the gears, etc...) , and mounted tuffone silicon tires on rear, RRR silicon tires on front. 

it runs really great, I'll make videos 


to be continued...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Red Hot #24 car just blew my socks off again...*need more socks now**

demether,

WOW! This is so Sweet! I need to make sure Greg Gipe sees this as he will be blown away with all the incredible detail and craftsmanship you put into this car.

Bob...Nice French on the bench build and Photos...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks! 

I 'm pretty sure Greg had seen this model. BTW, I ordered 2 more Greg's casts (alfa romeo tz2 and cunningham c4rk) too


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful 250!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Great thread all the way through! What a nice build! I hope you keep on building and posting 1960's endurance racers - the final product is just so nice, I can only imagine how great a whole field would look!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, I can almost hear that 4 cylinder turbo firing up right now!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Huh? Try a V-12...with a six pack of twin websters.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

:lol:


thank you all ! today I'll finish it, and make a video


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

the car is alive, and made its first laps.












So, technicaly, it's a stock JL car, with polished gears and brushes, the only after market parts are a brass pan and a long guide pin. 








On the video, the car is running under 14volt, witht the difficulty to drive a car seeing it in the camera screen of course  

Tommorow evening, I'll make last little things (finely balancing the mounting posts for example), but the car is finished and ready to race !


The next tjet I'll do : Corvette GS ! and as soon as I'll receive the new greg's bodies I ordered, I'll make 2 other cars.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Outstanding, beautiful car!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

WOW!...........Seeing the build in progress really makes a difference too! Great looking car & great build. :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome finish to a fantastic project Dimitri! Looks great and runs wonderful! Congrats on another successful build!

Corvette GS, eh? Like the last one you did? Man I love those cars!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you ! I' m happy because the car is running great too 


edit : the corvette GS is a JL one. Really good looking (some JL cars are really great shaped...), especially with the RRR wheels :












I'll make the same tuning on it (rear silicone tuffone, front RRR silicon, brasspan, long guide) and on the esthetic side, I'll just make some weathering and decals, to match the real thing.


bye


----------

